# What other dogs do you own?



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm would like to know what other dog breeds/mixes poodle people own.  Do you have a lab? Shih-tzu? Leonberger?

Do they have a similar temperament, or completely different? 
Are they a lot bigger than your poodle(s) or smaller? About the same size?
How much grooming do they require? Exercise? Do their needs exceed a poodle's, or give you a break?

Reading the German Shepherd Dog forums, it seems like a lot of the people there owned collies, cattle dogs and australian shepherds. I'm interested to see if there's a trend here too.

I currently don't have any dogs.  But I might have a dalmatian, or a papillon, or a doberman, or maybe a sheltie someday. Or I might love my poodle so much I never want anything else, who knows. :biggrin1:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I have my mini Poodle, a German Shepherd female and a German Shepherd mix male.

Obviously they're way bigger than he is! They get along pretty well, he loves playing with my GSD girl, she's great with him, she even runs/walks at his pace when they're together. They even drink water from the same bowl, and she lets the little guy steal her toys, lol.

The GSDs do need a lot of exercise, way more than my mini, oh yes.

As for grooming... nah they don't need anything, except a bath and nail cut every now and then, and my GSD girl does need de-shedding after winter, but that's it.

EDIT: And you're right, lol. There doesn't seem to be a lot of GSD/poodle owners in the GSD forums. Everytime I mention I also have a poodle I can hear the crickets, haha.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a 12yr old german shepherd and a 2yr old havanese, plus Sulley who is 8mo.
All my dogs are laid back couch potatoes, as are their owners. hwell:
The shepherd gets a bath and deshed once a month, she will be my last shedding dog. The other 2 are as needed, usually every 2-3 weeks.

Before I started grooming we only had big shedding dogs. Then I talked my hubby into a little dog, and then a spoo.

The havanese and spoo play really hard with each other. They take turns being the "dominant" one. It's so funny to see Sulley laying on his back while 12 lb Ellie is on top of him with her mouth around his throat like she is going to rip it out. And they are so loud, they sound vicious!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have 2 six year old cairn terrierists and an eva (2 year old lab hound) and then my 2 spoos


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the pood (4 or 5), a greyhound (6), a jrt mutt (~4), and a heeler/bc mix (3).

I would totally rather have to groom my poodle, and clean up barbed white terrier hair ALL YEAR than have to deal with the heeler/bc blowing his coat twice a year!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

we have porter the s. poodle and eva a boston terrier and my daughter has a bearded dragon.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Minding my guy's litter brother for the summer has been my first experience with more than one dog.

It's been an interesting learning experience. But, when it's over, I think I'll cheerfully go back to bein' a one dog family.  lol


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a Pembroke Corgi, Golden Retriever, Mini Wirehaired Dachshund and then theres my little toy poodle!


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

I have 3 border collies (10, 4 & 3), a polish lowland sheepdog (6), a toy poodle (we think around 10) and tomorrow I'm going to pick up our new 9 mos. old toy poodle boy!!! Yeah...I'm totally insane.  But this little boy is available and I simply can't turn him down. He's going to be my new agility boy.

The border collies are tons of fun to train and I never have to beg them to work but they are very calm in the house. The PON can be a bit obnoxious and bossy but we love her. She's also the best dog we own with my kids and the most protective of the entire household. Love the toy poodles because they don't shed and when they jump on me they don't leave bruises. They do remind me a lot of smaller border collies that are a bit less obsessive, though. 

New puppy tomorrow....new puppy tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Aside from poodles, I've had a bichon frise and she was just lovely. Always happy, so friendly, a little scatter-brained, but she really had a heart of gold. She was easily excited and was more hyper than energetic. 

I love that my poodles were more grounded and serious, incredibly smart, but I do miss the total love-frenzy our bichon would have with total strangers. Mitch was really aloof with strangers, and Matrix is either a total crazy, excited, mouthing mess, or fear-aggressive. 

After losing my heart boy Mitch, I think my next dog will be a non-poodle...although I've been eyeing this girly on petfinder....and of course, she's part poodle!


----------



## MomsCorner (Jun 21, 2011)

I have always told my husband there is no such thing as just one dog!

In order of rescue:
Daisy - Chi/Terrier mix age 4 (Little grooming needed, well behaved, lapdog)
Lucky - Basset Hound age 2 (Constant ear cleaning, misbehaving toddler, treat driven and stuborn but we love him)
Odie - Snorkie age 4 (Constant brushing, Loves to try to catch fish from the pond, Digs constantly and loves to please)
Bella - Mini Poo age 15 weeks (Eats everything in sight, learns from the older dogs-good and bad and has each one of them wrapped around her tiny paw)

I had Labs all of my adult life until adopting Daisy. I lost my Lab Sara at 13 to Cancer just over a year ago.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

*Belle and Thor*

I've had sooo many over the yrs. I will always love the herding breeds [particularly the belgians] I currently have Belle [apr mini] my sons Lab/pit/shar pei? rescue [he's blind, partially deaf, and semi crippled but very happy] my sons friends dog a border collie and our new puppy [who was only supposed to here for the night,then the weekend, then till school let out.] He started off as a puppy belonging to another 1 of my kids friends. His name is Thor. He's best buds with Belle. Here's a pic I was trying toget a good pic of Belle in her new Dogs in Style collar


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I do not have another type of dogs except the Standard Poodle. We had a greyhound and he was just a lovely lovely dog....but we have too many poodles now to add another greyhound.

When I win the lottery....I will add one to my home...because it will be a Country estate..with lots of room to roam....one can dream.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

dawns said:


> we have porter the s. poodle and eva a boston terrier and my daughter has a bearded dragon.


you have an eva too?????


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I had newfoundlands before the poodles. Newfies are shedding, slobber machines. But they are the kindest, sweetest breed of dog. The newfies are easy to train unless its over 70 degrees then they would rather sleep. I no longer have any newfies. I have...

Bella...standard poodle
Dante...standard poodle
Pumpkin...standard poodle
Holly...standard poodle
Gracie...standard poodle (noticing a theme here LOL)
Little Man....rescued mini poodle
Daisy...house guest schauzer/poodle mix


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

My first breed is the standard poodle. Just love everything about them.

My second breed is the papillon. A really great little breed, they live well with my standards. Tomorrow I am going to a judges seminar to help demonstrate the papillon.

My third breed is the Havanese. What a great little dog! Fearless, with the right amount of bone as not to be very breakable. Have had a lot of fun with these little guys, they love my poodles as well papillon. Fun to show.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------

